# H-Litter - New Puppy!



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello! Long time lurker here. Some background info first, apologies for the length. 

I've had a rough 2016 (I'd imagine quite a few people have as well). One of the most prominent events was that I lost my dog of 14 years back in March. Rocket, a pomeranian. Not too long after, I began experiencing anxiety and panic attacks daily, multiple times a day. While it has been a tough journey coming back from that, I'm happy to say that I've almost completely overcome them. The final hurdle is to be comfortable enough to be in large, crowded and overstimulating environments - I'm working on it!

But I'm so happy to announce that after over a year's worth of research (both online and in the 'field' at local IPO trials), I selected a breeder and my litter was finally born on Thanksgiving Day. H-Litter out of Vom HausReid in Oregon. 3 boys, 4 girls. 

I've met several of her dogs now (including Rei's Trent who seems to be known on these forums!) and have heard great things about Jennifer, the late Ray Reid and their breeding program. Jen has been amazing these past 7 or so months in helping me pick a litter that would be suited to what I am looking for in a pup. Temperament, bidability, handler engagement, mental soundness, and health were all highly important to me, as well as the pup having enough drives to dabble in competition obedience (and possibly having some fun with IPO on the side. nothing serious, I know he won't be a prospect, but if I could work towards getting my BH with him I'd be ridiculously happy). I'm looking to get a male and I absolutely trust her to pick the best pup suited for my needs.

My pup is out of Bruno von den Maibuchen and Anka vom Kirschhof. I met both on site some weeks back, along with another pair, and was very impressed with them. Both were appropriately friendly, eager to engage, confident, bidable, and responsive. 

And because I've rambled too much now - I could go on for a while - you'll find the pictures below! I'll likely post picture updates in this thread as I get them. It's going to be a long two months!

*let me know if those are too big and I can resize

-Alyssa


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

And just for good measure, I've included a couple of Rocket, my late heart dog.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Good lookin momma 

I still have my "pile o puppies" picture saved on my computer. I don't know which one of them she was in that pic. But I remember scrutinizing it and being so excited. She is 10 now. 

Good luck with your new pup. Big leap from a Pom to a shepherd!


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Good lookin momma
> 
> I still have my "pile o puppies" picture saved on my computer. I don't know which one of them she was in that pic. But I remember scrutinizing it and being so excited. She is 10 now.
> 
> Good luck with your new pup. Big leap from a Pom to a shepherd!


That's fantastic! I have no clue who mine is either, but I look forward to seeing them grow. 

Thank you! It'll be a great time! You're certainly right about that, and not just in terms of size! Thankfully I've had the opportunity to puppysit (and help train) a family member's GSD pup, as well as a recent golden retriever. Opposite ends of the spectrum in terms of pushiness to engage and being ridiculously mouthy (i've stopped buying bandaids at this point), but I love every bit of it. There's a big difference between puppysitting/training and actually owning, but hopefully I won't be completely caught off guard!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome and how exciting! Can't wait to see your pup when you finally can take picture of 'the one' for you! And you must have gotten lucky with the Golden if it wasn't the land shark, or were the bandaids for the Golden?


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Deb said:


> Welcome and how exciting! Can't wait to see your pup when you finally can take picture of 'the one' for you! And you must have gotten lucky with the Golden if it wasn't the land shark, or were the bandaids for the Golden?


Thanks for the welcome! 

The Golden actually wasn't too bad until recently! She's almost 8 months and just now discovered that she likes to grab arms with her mouth and attempt to run off with them, which is considerably less charming than when she had her puppy teeth in. Fortunately I only visit and try to work with her a few times out of the week, so the bruises are kept to a minimum!


----------



## Gunny (Jun 15, 2016)

Congrats on your new baby....

We live in Salem and have only heard good things about your breeder....We are putting ours thru Puppy Kindergarten over at their facility.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Gunny said:


> Congrats on your new baby....
> 
> We live in Salem and have only heard good things about your breeder....We are putting ours thru Puppy Kindergarten over at their facility.


Thank you very much. :smile2:

That's wonderful that you'll be doing puppy kindergarten with them. Will you be working with Jen in that class? I hope you all have a great time! I love their facility.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Rocket was adorable. I am so sorry for your loss.

Congrats on finding the perfect litter to meet your needs. I can't wait until you get your pup and start posting pictures.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Rocket was adorable. I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Congrats on finding the perfect litter to meet your needs. I can't wait until you get your pup and start posting pictures.


Thank you for the condolences. <3 He wasn't my first dog, but his passing hit me much harder. 

I can't either. Only a little over 7 weeks!


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

25 days old and growing quickly! Happy to hear they're all healthy and doing well. Doesn't hurt that they're so cute. :wub:


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

So cute. That's why people get suckered in!

Remembering Big Bang Theory when they went to confront someone that had stolen items from an online character of Sheldon's. 

They knocked, the guy asked, 'who's there?' Sheldon said, "your doom!" Leonard said, 'don't tell him that!"

So Sheldon said, "Basket full of puppies!"

The guy answered the door.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

@Galathiel 

It's so true! 

Received another picture from the breeder today. The wait is terrible!


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

*Update!*

New puppy pictures! The three H-litter boys. My boy is one of these - not sure which one yet, but I trust my breeder to pick the perfect pup to fit my personality and lifestyle. I'm going to meet the litter this Thursday. I'm so incredibly excited!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

OMG! Too much cuteness all in one place!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Adorable! You must be so excited. Here's to a happier 2017!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pups!


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

sebrench said:


> Oh my goodness! Adorable! You must be so excited. Here's to a happier 2017!


Absolutely, unequivocally excited! I'm hoping for a happier 2017 as well, and so far it's shaping up to be something amazing indeed.


----------



## shepherdgirl21 (Dec 30, 2016)

awww they are adorable.


----------



## heroshepherds (Jan 2, 2017)

Beautiful pups! May I ask how much you paid for your puppy?


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

They are super cute! The wait is a killer!


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

heroshepherds said:


> Beautiful pups! May I ask how much you paid for your puppy?


Absolutely. They are 1500 regardless of gender or breeding pair. No first picks or pick of the litter, Jen picks for you based off of your lifestyle and what exactly you're looking for. I trust her 100%!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute pups-wonder how she got them to all sit in a row like that?


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

holland said:


> Cute pups-wonder how she got them to all sit in a row like that?


Absolutely no clue, lol. Nothing short of a miracle. She was equally as surprised that they stayed for half a second when I had talked to her about it!


----------



## heroshepherds (Jan 2, 2017)

Spetzio said:


> Absolutely. They are 1500 regardless of gender or breeding pair. No first picks or pick of the litter, Jen picks for you based off of your lifestyle and what exactly you're looking for. I trust her 100%!


That is awesome. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations! Adorable pups and the best way to start a fresh new year for sure!


----------

